# 2013 Vegas Warm up race at NORCAR, Sept. 13, 14, and 15



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids!

NORCAR at the Gate will be holding our annual Vegas Warm up race September 13th, 14th, and 15th.

The dates were just altered from our website schedule in hopes of bringing more folks out 

To give you a run down of the 3 day's events:

Sept. 13th, Friday, open practice from 4pm to 9pm 
Sept. 14th, Saturday, open practice from 9am to 9pm 
Sept. 15th, Sunday, doors open 7:00am and racing at 10am. 

Fee's:
Friday: Free
Saturday practice: 15.00
Sunday race: 20.00 first class 10.00 second (same as club race)
NORCAR members will receive the usual 5.00 off first entry 

We're not going to do plaques or trophies, just cheap race fees 

We will be running the same classes/rules as what will be run at the iic.

Hotel info, NORCAR membership info, and track location can be found at : www.norcarracing.com

This race will be our first big race on the new subfloor and carpet!!

If you have any questions feel free to post them or PM me.
-Wayne


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Only 2 weeks away, I can't wait!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Only 2 weeks away, I can't wait!


I can't wait to see you


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a reminder..

The D3.5's will not be legal, we will be following iic rules for this race.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Less then a week away, woohoo! What will the charges be for the practice days and racing?

How about a roll call for who is coming and what they are running also. I am in for 17.5TC, 17.5 12th, and either Mod or 13.5 TC


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Adam B said:


> Less then a week away, woohoo! What will the charges be for the practice days and racing?
> 
> How about a roll call for who is coming and what they are running also. I am in for 17.5TC, 17.5 12th, and either Mod or 13.5 TC


17.5 & vta...im tryna get ready for nashville:thumbsup:

sooooooo!! it should be vegas/vta nats warm up


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be doing the usual, F1 and WGT. For you 1/12 scale guys, the lilac WGT tires didn't give up during the run on Sunday like they did on Saturday. I made a droop change to the front and that was it plus the fuzz level dropping helped.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Touring stock and 13.5


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

After watching Andrew run this weekend I am pretty sure Mod TC wouldn't be for me yet. But I don't have a non D3.5 13.5 yet, and not sure if I want to invest in one for this weekend. So I am going to have a stack of batteries ready and practice mod all day and night Saturday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> After watching Andrew run this weekend I am pretty sure Mod TC wouldn't be for me yet. But I don't have a non D3.5 13.5 yet, and not sure if I want to invest in one for this weekend. So I am going to have a stack of batteries ready and practice mod all day and night Saturday.


I'm sure Wise will let you borrow a motor to run 
He likes you...


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

i'll be there to practice w/ my wgt, 17.5 TC, and mod TC.

I am going to race my 17.5 and mod TC. no motor for the WGT, which is fine by me....

see you all on Saturday.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> After watching Andrew run this weekend I am pretty sure Mod TC wouldn't be for me yet. But I don't have a non D3.5 13.5 yet, and not sure if I want to invest in one for this weekend.


The D3.5 13.5 motor is and always has been a legal motor. Only the 17.5 version of the D3.5 was in the spotlight.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> The D3.5 13.5 motor is and always has been a legal motor. Only the 17.5 version of the D3.5 was in the spotlight.


yes Josh, but if we are going to follow the IIC rules for this race, no d3.5 17.5, 13.5 or the 21.5 allowed.

for mod, you can run anything you want in a 540 can, including the d3.5, correct Wayne?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The following is copied from the IIC website, no mention of the 21.5


**The D3.5 based motors, 17.5 and 13.5 will not be legal for the 2013 International Indoor Championships.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam B said:


> The following is copied from the IIC website, no mention of the 21.5
> 
> 
> **The D3.5 based motors, 17.5 and 13.5 will not be legal for the 2013 International Indoor Championships.


it wasn't on the F1 list, so you can't run it


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

ohhh, my bad ya'll. That seems pretty much retarded if you ask me. The 17.5 I get, but not the others. 

Guess I need a mod motor eh Todd?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> yes Josh, but if we are going to follow the IIC rules for this race, no d3.5 17.5, 13.5 or the 21.5 allowed.
> 
> for mod, you can run anything you want in a 540 can, including the d3.5, correct Wayne?


D3.5 is fine in mod


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The first post has been updated with fee's and opening time of 7am on Sunday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

People have asked about running other classes then what's at the iic, we will run them if they come... ie, USGT


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The question of tire traction has come up.

Typically the iic race runs Jack, we typically run SXT here.
If you guys want to run Jack it's OK, but we don't have any in stock if you are looking for some.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm in for WGT and 1/12 stock

guess i should start digging up a non D3.5 13.5


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

See ya guys later!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I think the Michigan crowd will be down tomorrow sometime.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> I think the Michigan crowd will be down tomorrow sometime.


Thanks for the warning


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> I think the Michigan crowd will be down tomorrow sometime.


I think the Medina racer will be up right after the Michigan crowd arrives.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well.. another Vegas Warm up race in the books!
Thanks everyone who made it.

Here's a quick recap of the mains:

WGT:
1. Dwight Smith (TQ)
2. Ron Mick
3. Joe Klebau

TC 17.5:
1. Joe Klebau
2. Todd Bigelow
3. T. Williams

1/12 Mod:
1. Steve Radecky (TQ)
2. Steve Dunn
3. Dave Arnold

1/12 17.5 "B":
1. Little Stuey
2. Adam B.
3. Mark Theis

1/12 17.5 "A":
1. Wayne Gerber (TQ)
2. Mike "Franchise" Wise
3. Dwight Smith

VTA:
1. Von Perry (TQ)
2. T.Williams
3. Chuck Mackin

TC Mod:
1. Andrew Hardman (TQ)
2. Alston Kelso
3. Joe Klebau

F1:
1. Ron Mick (TQ)
2. Stu Patrick
3. Joe Klebau


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, the first two spots in VTA were USGT cars. Chuck was the first VTA car.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have two vids uploaded thusfar. The only main we didn't get was TC mod due to phone issues. Ill get the rest posted soon.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Having trouble getting the videos uploaded. They get stuck in "processing". I'm converting format but it looks like it's going to taker forever to upload now. Hopefully they look good once complete.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Great job Josh.


----------

